# ESSIE Fall 2010 Collection



## Tavia (Jun 29, 2010)

The collection will contain 4 new nail colors:

Merino Cool 
Limited Addiction 
Little Brown Dress 
Sew Psyched


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2010)

the colours look quite nice. although i feel like i already have dupes for them! but must wait for swatches!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, these colours look interesting so far!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 29, 2010)

I like both of the muted shades, the green and the lavender. I totally dig those kinda colours especially come fall.


----------



## Tavia (Jul 14, 2010)

I just found out the collection will be called Fall Into Fashion and will include 6 new nail polishes instead of 4. The collection will be available in September 2010.

Here are the names:

*In Stitches* – cheeky blush pink 
*Limited Addiction* – Racy Garnet red 
*Sew Psyched* – cashmere – soft sage pewter 
*Merino Cool* – sensuous autumn mulberry 
*Velvet Voyeur* – intense chocolate amethyst 
*Little Brown Dress* – beguiling black coffee 
Some promo swatches. Enjoy!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 14, 2010)

Little Brown Dress and Velvet Voyeur I like from the promo! Can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 14, 2010)

Really liking Sew Psyched.. The others... Eh.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 14, 2010)

oooh, more polishes than I thought! I'll get:

*Sew Psyched* – cashmere – soft sage pewter
*Merino Cool* – sensuous autumn mulberry
*Velvet Voyeur* – intense chocolate amethyst


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2010)

velvet voyer looks nice! as lomg as it's a 'good essie'


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 18, 2010)

I like the look of these four: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In Stitches – cheeky blush pink
Sew Psyched – cashmere – soft sage pewter
Merino Cool – sensuous autumn mulberry
Velvet Voyeur – intense chocolate amethyst

As always, essie makes the mini set with one color I don't like at all and one that isn't that interesting.


----------



## ruthless (Jul 19, 2010)

Nailphile has them swatched here

Essie Fall 2010 Minis ~ The Nailphile


Merino cool/sew psyched and prob in stiches/velvet.  Once I see swatches I will know for sure


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2010)

just read they were a Nordies exclusive... so i won't be able to get them so will crush the lemming for the greeny one i had now!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 21, 2010)

So Trade Secret won't get these? That's the only way I get my Essies!


----------



## ruthless (Jul 23, 2010)

Is it just the Nordstrom's mini set that is the exclusive? Or the whole collection. I haven't bought an ESSIE since Trans design bumped the price up to 8 bucks. When you factor in shipping it's not a great deal anymore.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

perhaps it is just the mini ones that are the Nordies exclusive then... it doesn't make it that clear!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 25, 2010)

in stitches and limited addiction might be worth looking into, but other than that i can probably passs. i have about a million fall shades waiting to be tried frst though.


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

I believe only the mini set was a Nordie's exclusive and the rest will be available at Essie retailers. Also, Sew Psyched is a dupe for RBL Diddy Mow (minus the subtle shimmer).


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitzbeary* 

 
_*I believe only the mini set was a Nordie's exclusive and the rest will be available at Essie retailers*. Also, Sew Psyched is a dupe for RBL Diddy Mow (minus the subtle shimmer)._

 
thanks! that makes sence!


----------

